# All IIR languages: Eid mubarak - khayr mubarak



## panjabigator

I had been instructed by some friends that the response to "eid mubarak" is "khair mubarak," but I normally hear "Eid mubarak" as a response as well.  What are your thoughts about this?  Is this only a South Asian response or can you use this with others?


----------



## akak

In India, I've only heard Eid Mubarak as a response. Among Arabic speakers, I've heard Eid Kareem


----------



## lcfatima

Responding "khair mubarak" to Eid mubarak is for some reason very Punjabiphone Pakistani, as far as I know---let's see what BP and Fayla say to this, it us just my observation. I believe you can say khair mubarak for any type of mubarak given to you, not only Eid.

You could also so "Eid mubarak" or "Aap ko bhi Eid mubarak ho" back to Eid mubarak.


----------



## Masjeen

*It means "blessed festival""in Arabic "Supposed to give the same meaning in other languages"*

*Khair mubarak blessed Good..(Arabic)*

*But for the truth they have kept the original words (older Arabic) **Arabs now sayings aidek mobarak*


----------



## Masjeen

akak said:


> In India, I've only heard Eid Mubarak as a response. Among Arabic speakers, I've heard Eid Kareem


 
Egyptian ​


----------



## lcfatima

Eid sa3iid, eidak mubarak (this one sounds very Khaleeji to me), and of course kul 3am wa inta bikhair (answer wa inta bikhair)....these are what the Arabs say, not the desis. I have never heard Arabs say khair mubarak as a response to eid mubarak, but of course both words are Arabic origin.

I had a chance to ask a few others today and everyone agreed that "Khair mubarak" is used by Punjabis more.


----------



## arsham

informal: عیـدت مبارک
formal: عیـدتـان مبارک
In more formal/literary contexts one can replace مبارک by فرخنده {باد} /خجسته {باد}. Another less frequently used formulation is to use a complete sentence: عیدِ ... را به شما شادباش/تبریک می گویم


----------



## akak

Masjeen said:


> Egyptian ​


hah! You're right!


----------



## Faylasoof

lcfatima said:


> Responding "khair mubarak" to Eid mubarak is for some reason very Punjabiphone Pakistani, as far as I know---let's see what BP and Fayla say to this, it us just my observation. I believe you can say khair mubarak for any type of mubarak given to you, not only Eid.
> 
> You could also so "Eid mubarak" or "Aap ko bhi Eid mubarak ho" back to Eid mubarak.


 This is my impression too as I heard it in Pakistan and mostly from my Punjabi friends.  We never use it!

This is how we respond! 

[BTW, we normally give each other Eid greetings for up to 2-3 weeks (quite  arbitrarily, I think) and never bother emphasisng that it is belated / past by employing the term <guzashtah> = previous - that is how we use it all the time]


----------



## cherine

akak said:


> Among Arabic speakers, I've heard Eid Kareem





Masjeen said:


> Egyptian ​





akak said:


> hah! You're right!


Sorry, but no, he isn't. Egyptians don't use neither Eid mubarak nor eid kareem.
If you're interested in the right expression, please check the Arabic forum.


----------



## eskandar

From what I understand, "khayr mubarak" is a specifically Punjabi response to Ramadan/Eid greetings. I have a couple of questions about this phrase:

1- Is it used on other occasions besides Ramadan? For instance, when responding to greetings for non-Muslim holidays, or for national holidays, or other occasions such as birthdays (ie. in response to "janam din mubarak")?

2- Do any other languages besides Punjabi use this phrase?


----------



## Qureshpor

eskandar said:


> From what I understand, "khayr mubarak" is a specifically Punjabi response to Ramadan/Eid greetings. I have a couple of questions about this phrase:
> 
> 1- Is it used on other occasions besides Ramadan? For instance, when responding to greetings for non-Muslim holidays, or for national holidays, or other occasions such as birthdays (ie. in response to "janam din mubarak")?
> 
> I would say, yes. It is a reply to any kind of "mubaarak".
> 
> 2- Do any other languages besides Punjabi use this phrase?
> 
> I simply don't know! I was n't aware that this is possibly a Punjabi thing. If it is, then YET ANOTHER feather in our caps! ..or should I say pagRiis?
> 
> Now, please let me know what you think of this "hypothesis".
> 
> aap ko 'Eid Mubaarak ho!
> 
> May the 'Eid be blessed for you!
> 
> aap ko Khair-i-'Eid Mubaarak ho!
> 
> May the goodness of 'Eid be blessed for you!
> 
> Hopefully, this could explain the thinking behind saying "Khair Mubaarak".


----------



## eskandar

Thanks for your response QP Saahib. Your hypothesis sounds reasonable to me! And I should add: I've now been told by native Urdu-speaking (non-Punjabi) friends that they use "khayr mubarak," too.


----------



## Qureshpor

eskandar said:


> Thanks for your response QP Saahib. Your hypothesis sounds reasonable to me! And I should add: I've now been told by native Urdu-speaking (non-Punjabi) friends that they use "khayr mubarak," too.



From the net, I found خیر رمضان مبارک I think, this logic could be extended to خیر عید مبارک

If your "native" Urdu friends are not from Lucknow area, then this will not do I am afraid!


----------



## Qureshpor

Further to the post above and post 12, I came across the following on the net.

*كل عام وانتم بالف خير مبارك عليكم الشهر لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم*

Roughly translated (I think)..

May every year bring for you a thousand goodnesses; May the month (of Ramadhan) be blessed for you. (Please) do not forget us in your good wishes/prayers.

3iid mubaarak everyone!


----------



## eskandar

I don't think we can count that Arabic sentence as an example of 'khayr mubarak' since the words are not together but rather in two separate clauses. If we add commas to the sentence, that becomes more clear: کل عام وانتم بالف خیر، مبارك علیکم الشهر، لا تنسونا من صالح دعائکم - that is, 'kull 3aam wa intum bi alf khayr' just happens to come before a separate phrase, 'mubaarak 3alaykum al-shahr'.

Khayr mubarak, QP SaHib!


----------

